# Hornady suspends production on +150 types of bullets



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This bullet hoarding is going to hurt alot of people if we arent careful. Hornady is so overwhelmed now they are suspending production of over 150 bullet types in favor of producing more, of a smaller subset of bullets.

Any existing orders will be cancelled. Better pick up some a box of hornady XTPs for my muzzleloader before they are gone gone gone!










More details here along with a list of bullets being suspended.

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=125057#125057

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad for Hornady. My company is going through a huge demand phase right now too. At first, we were reluctant to hire folks to meet the demand as speculation is that things will settle down eventually ulitmately leaving us overstaffed. As a solution, we have created a pool of temporary jobs. These pay well, recieve training, come with benefits, but have no guarantee of longevity. Since then, we have filled all of our permanent ranks with the shining stars of this group. Maybe this is a good model for shooting sports manufacturers. I'm sure that there are plenty of folks willing to pick up the slack at Hornady even if there was no guarantee of future employment. The danger in slimming down your line is that the shortage has propmted handloaders to start trying new components when they can't get their preference. The possibility exists that the company who can provide the most product during these times will come out way on top in the end. If I owned Hornady, I would be focused on getting my product to those are willing to stand in line for it these days.-----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know that your example is similar SS. In this case, there are hundreds of obscure calibers, not that each caliber has to have its own set up, but certain sizes are in much higher demand. Simple means that they can spend much more time producing product than time switching from one caliber to the next. People arent really the issue as you can only have so many people watching the machine. The equipment is horrendously expensive and will likely go unused for years to come as demand will most likely not require full production in the future. Just from a business standpoint I think it makes a lot of sense. I don't see the list, but I will guess that it is their poorer selling stuff and obscure calibers that are put aside.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I don't know that your example is similar SS. In this case, there are hundreds of obscure calibers, not that each caliber has to have its own set up, but certain sizes are in much higher demand. Simple means that they can spend much more time producing product than time switching from one caliber to the next. People arent really the issue as you can only have so many people watching the machine. The equipment is horrendously expensive and will likely go unused for years to come as demand will most likely not require full production in the future. Just from a business standpoint I think it makes a lot of sense. I don't see the list, but I will guess that it is their poorer selling stuff and obscure calibers that are put aside.


The list is now posted on the link I included above, you are correct one could cull out alot of the rarer calibers... but I see an awful lot of "hunting" bullets on that list... even their ammo!

Looking through the list of loaded ammo they are suspending production on is ALARMING. There is ammo listed from 17hmr up through .338 that wont be around come hunting season! Seriously? Most 7RemMag ammo is on their suspended list, as is .308, .22-250, .25-06 even .270! Most .38 though .45 pistol ammo is on the list too.

I think they could have put out a shorter list of what they are going to make, vs the 3 pages of things they are dropping. If anyone reloads or shoots hornady ammo, you better buy some today, otherwise you arent going to have any come hunting season.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> If anyone reloads or shoots hornady ammo, you better buy some today, otherwise you arent going to have any come hunting season.
> 
> -DallanC


Or you could spend your money buying the new components that you will be using to replace the discontinued stuff. I looked at the list and there are definately some products that are less popular, but there is still a market that will be left wanting in each case. I noticed that they were pretty hard on the 25 caliber stuff as well as some factory loaded ammo. Anyway, they are obviously the experts regarding their marketing strategy. Hope it works out for them and, if not, it will create a spot for another company to expand. Hope the boys at Nosler are paying attention.----SS


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Hopefully it's odd-ball calibers, because I use quite a few of their bullets. For big-game hunting I use Sierra Gamekings and Nosler Partitions, so this won't affect me for hunting, at least until I run out of 55 gr V-Max's for coyotes...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Man,
I gotta say that many of the Hornady bullets that I use are on the list. I will miss the 105 Amax bullets in 6mm most as they are the best combination of accuracy and economy for 1000 yard shooting out of the 6mm family. Also missed will be the 22 Amax's. With the bench guys that I know, I can't believe that these are not top sellers. Target shooters go through a lot of bullets each year. Heck I go through about 1,000 or so myself on a good year. Oh well, thems the ropes.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to miss the 17HMR ammo the most... still floored they would consider dropping that. Completely unreloadable, maybe I better pick up another case to last until next spring / summer which would be the earliest ammo could return.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! That is quite a long list! I expected a list of like a handful of certain obscure bullets that have poor sales performance, but that is quite a list of pretty common stuff. It would be interesting to know the percentage of products this includes; appears to be 60% of the stuff that they make if not more...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Wow! That is quite a long list! I expected a list of like a handful of certain obscure bullets that have poor sales performance, but that is quite a list of pretty common stuff. It would be interesting to know the percentage of products this includes; appears to be 60% of the stuff that they make if not more...


My thoughts exactly.

-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm reading on other gun/shooting websites that the Hornady fax suspending production is a hoax. Let's hope so....


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm flying my BS flag on this one; I just spent a half hour trying to find reference to this on their web site and can't. I would expect that this would be posted. Perhaps I'm wrong but I think this is just another email scam.
But then again maybe I'm just a scam...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> I'm flying my BS flag on this one; I just spent a half hour trying to find reference to this on their web site and can't. I would expect that this would be posted. Perhaps I'm wrong but I think this is just another email scam.
> But then again maybe I'm just a scam...


You may be on to something, I would think that their site would address it either way as a hoax or to confirm details. Seems odd that in this era anyone would use a fax for their primary communication outlet. I do find it a little hard to believe that the list is this vast. I did a search and the fax has been posted on countless numbers of sites.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.hornady.com/support/availability


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Right from the horse's mouth, so to speak.:?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

At least they quickly put the video together explaining why they are doing it. Wish it turned out to be a hoax but its not.

This is going to put more pressure on other manufacturers now.

What do you all think, we pool our money and start up a new company based here in Utah making .22Rimfire and other ammo? Lets fill the void!


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish I could go ahead in time about 25 years and read about all this in a history book. I still can't quite wrap my head around what's going on.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They're going to try to make *MORE* of what they're short of now. Like maybe .22LR?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

hwell: Well that sucks...
I was kinda hoping for things to get back to normal soon. But it looks like that's at least 2 years away.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Could have fooled me. I was pretty certain everyone shut down production months ago


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think Hornady is following Cooky's sig line


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> They're going to try to make *MORE* of what they're short of now. Like maybe .22LR?


Hornady is not a producer of 22lr that I know of.----SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope all the ammo producers don't follow suit. Sometimes I don't want to shoot the same stuff everybody else does. It sounds like the "seasonal run" is a thing of the past...at least at Hornady.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

*Steve's response*

Response from Hornady. This is legit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's the list of what they WILL be producing:

http://www.hornady.com/support/availability/production-list

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

hornady section at sportsmans in provo was cleaned out. only .358 win and .338 marlin left


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sportsman's all stocked on hornady's again


----------

